# Configurer weather fr



## Nanou34 (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai téléchargé le widget weather fr, mais il m'est imposible de changer la ville ( Paris par défaut ).

Quelqu'un aurait-il une suggestion ?

Merci d'avance .


----------



## vleroy (12 Janvier 2008)

dans la denière case, tu as un petit i en italique (comme sur quasi tous les widgets)
clique dessus, renseigne, Paris France ou Thionville France, et hop, tu mets en celsius
et tu cliques sur DONE


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2008)

ou sinon se referer aux codes de lieux sur le site responsable de collecte des données
( je connais pas ce widget là mais il est sans doute loggué sur weather.com ou affilié local)


----------



## Nanou34 (14 Janvier 2008)

J'avais déjà essayé d'entrer Montpellier, France ou Montpellier, Languedoc-Roussillon car c'est ainsi que ma ville est référencée sur le site accuweather.com.
Mais rien.
J'ai tenté un copier-coller du code qui apparait dans l'URL du site ( EUR|FR|FR013|MONTPELLIER ) et çà marche.
Encore merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2008)

je remonte ce sujet là
( ca aurait pu etre d'autres)

j'ai une question très annexe


j'ai cliqué le widget yahoo weather ( qui recolte les datas weather.com)

et là un pictogramme que je n''ai jamais vu

sans doute un gag de programmeur
mais ca m'intrigue

ce pictogramme signifie t il vraiment quelque chose?






 c'est intriguant
et j'espère que ca ne signifie pas chute de metorite  ou invasion par les soviets 

les chinois ca y est , ils ont déjà acheté la France à coups de contrats divers


----------



## hunjord (19 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est intriguant
> et j'espère que ca ne signifie pas chute de metorite ou invasion par les soviets
> 
> les chinois ca y est , ils ont déjà acheté la France à coups de contrats divers


 
Je Pencherais plus une invasion canadienne ou québequoise :rateau:

Céline Dion va véroler ton Itunes...:afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2008)

weather .com est canadien?
et d'ailleurs la fete nat ( Quebec) c'est en juin

Ceci dit Dion dans mon itunes 
( ca me rappelle le gag de Myers dans" Love Guru")


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

à mon avis il y a une simple erreur de localisation pour la ville de Paris

ben oui.... 

l'automne....

actuellement c'est à Bxl 




pascal


----------



## couillaler (1 Septembre 2008)

Hello,

ce widget indique t-il une meteo plus fiable que celui d'apple ? ou c'est juste une question de design ?

Antoine


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

il te suffit à toi de tester toi-même , pour ta région , et tu auras la réponse sur la fiabilité

de ceux là ou des mille autres


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

le site d'apple point de vue météo présente un intérêt majeur
tu prends une ville au hasard
il te marque soleil, 22°C pour le lendemain
deux heures plus tard, mitigé 19°C

ce côté aléatoire est très sympatique car il fait la part belle à l'espoir 

_(en conclure: pas fiable)_


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

A propos,  pour les maniaques

il y a un site ..professionnel ( agriculture)
qui propose meteo departementale par tranches de 3 heures
avec d'autres données ( vent precipitations, degré de fiabilité  etc)

c'est à droite de l'accueil
carte de france et entrer son département et cliquer ok

ce n'est pas l'autre lien ( meteo locale de precision) qui lui est payant

https://www.pleinchamp.com/home.aspx


----------



## couillaler (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il te suffit à toi de tester toi-même , pour ta région , et tu auras la réponse sur la fiabilité
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

